# i can not format my pen drive.



## rajkumar_jais

hi friends
i have a 4gb transcend usb flash pen drive.
when i try to open it, it asking fo format.
but when i try to format it, it gives massage that it can not be formated.


----------



## Deleted090308

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Make sure the drive isn't write-protected. 
On some pen drives there's a little switch to change that setting.


----------



## abhishekpalit

*Reply: i can not format my pen drive.*

It's now a rapidly growing problem and can be solved easily. Try 3 different approaches to fix it. 
1. Format from Windows Manage.
2. DOS prompt approach.
3. Boot screen approach.

1. Click on start menu and then right click on My Computer. It would show Manage option. Click on it and proceed.
2. Opening DOS prompt type *FORMAT J:/FAT32* and press enter where J is USB port and FAT32 is pen drive type.
3. Plugging in the PEN drive insert a XP installation CD and reboot computer. Proceed to format your PC but do not format. After a few steps the detected hard drives will be shown. Select USB and format from here.

If still the problem exists, it is the hardware problem of your Pen Drive.

You can visit here for further details.


----------



## appummu

hi,,,,

my pendrive in detecting in my pc but i'm unable to fromat and its not getting detect in bootable medias.....

pls help me out from this issue...


----------



## JimE

appummu said:


> hi,,,,
> 
> my pendrive in detecting in my pc but i'm unable to fromat and its not getting detect in bootable medias.....
> 
> pls help me out from this issue...


You should start your own topic...not use someone elses.

Test in another PC. If it's also not detected in another PC, then it's faulty. Throw it away and get another. They are cheap and not a reliable source for storing data.


----------

